# explanation for why do i need NIE number



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

so heres how things look. im a self employed eu citizen who wants to move in to spain, start self employment there and enjoy the mediterranean sea. however i notice online that while applying for NIE i need to provide "A document certifying the reason to be applying for a NIE"... what are my reasons here? there is a freedom of movement so i want to move, rent an apartment and start working. what documents should i provide? proof of me being self employed in an eu country?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wanting to work as an EU citizen will do, or renting a property.


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

Joppa said:


> Wanting to work as an EU citizen will do, or renting a property.


so what kind of document do i need to present to prove that i want to work? can i temporarily rent a property and present the contract? i can show them invoices im issuing now maybe?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Forget doing it online, that just makes it far more complicated than it needs to be and gets you into the chicken and egg situation you're in.

In practice you simply apply after you arrive at any major police station where, assuming they even ask you the question, you can reply with just about any plausible reason. No documentary proof will be demanded.

The list of things you need an NIE for is almost endless.

Opening a bank A/C (probably the simplest and the one I'd use if doing it again)
Renting or buying a property.
Buying a car or insuring one.
Taking out any form of insurance.
Buying just about anything of substance in fact, items of furniture for instance.
Taking out a phone contract, even buying just a prepaid SIM
Looking for a job!
Planning to apply for residency - even if you're not.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

wudmo said:


> so heres how things look. im a self employed eu citizen who wants to move in to spain, start self employment there and enjoy the mediterranean sea. however i notice online that while applying for NIE i need to provide "A document certifying the reason to be applying for a NIE"... what are my reasons here? there is a freedom of movement so i want to move, rent an apartment and start working. what documents should i provide? proof of me being self employed in an eu country?


Not sure where your based, but we made an appointment at the Spanish Embassy. Process took about 15-20 minutes and cost us €9.85 P/P about 4 years ago. They gave us the form and an English version so we could fill out the Spanish one. Very helpful


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

i got my NIE in february in Spanish embassy in London. when asked, i said i was planning to buy a flat. that was all.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Me too. Got it at the Spanish Embassy in London last year. By the way what passport does the OP hold?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

incatalunya said:


> Me too. Got it at the Spanish Embassy in London last year. By the way what passport does the OP hold?


Says EU citizen, so presumably not British - so the London Spanish Embassy is unlikely to apply.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Says EU citizen, so presumably not British - so the London Spanish Embassy is unlikely to apply.


I think the point we{I} were trying to make, if its handy for the OP, use a Spanish embassy, mine was in Dublin. You don't need anyone's help, trying to figure out online application or making appointments in Spain unless your already there.


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

incatalunya said:


> Me too. Got it at the Spanish Embassy in London last year. By the way what passport does the OP hold?


polish



fhanrah said:


> I think the point we{I} were trying to make, if its handy for the OP, use a Spanish embassy, mine was in Dublin. You don't need anyone's help, trying to figure out online application or making appointments in Spain unless your already there.


that sounds great but application forms require to provide them with a spanish address and i dont know anyone in spain whose address could i use. how did you handle that?


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

wudmo said:


> polish
> 
> 
> that sounds great but application forms require to provide them with a spanish address and i dont know anyone in spain whose address could i use. how did you handle that?


Is that online, because I went to the embassy for the NIE # before I went to spain to look for a home. I wouldn't have had an address when I applied.


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

fhanrah said:


> Is that online, because I went to the embassy for the NIE # before I went to spain to look for a home. I wouldn't have had an address when I applied.


which form did they tell you to fill in? did they ask about any address at all?


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

wudmo said:


> which form did they tell you to fill in? did they ask about any address at all?


I'm sorry it was 4 years ago,{but the boss has confirmed} when we went to the embassy in Ireland, We only went with a passport, social security number, fee and a self address envelope. Then the NIE # was posted to our address in Ireland. We hadn't even started looking for a place to buy at that stage {looked online, building up a list} we weren't sure where we would decide on where to settle at that point. Have you reached out to the embassy in Poland for help.


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

fhanrah said:


> I'm sorry it was 4 years ago,{but the boss has confirmed} when we went to the embassy in Ireland, We only went with a passport, social security number, fee and a self address envelope. Then the NIE # was posted to our address in Ireland. We hadn't even started looking for a place to buy at that stage {looked online, building up a list} we weren't sure where we would decide on where to settle at that point. Have you reached out to the embassy in Poland for help.


not yet, my plan A was going to spain, rent something short term to get an address, and go apply there with a spanish addres. ill call the embassy tomorrow and find out if they really require it


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

"Says EU citizen, so presumably not British - so the London Spanish Embassy is unlikely to apply. "

well. then spanish embassy in their home country obviously?


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

"that sounds great but application forms require to provide them with a spanish address and i dont know anyone in spain whose address could i use. how did you handle that? "

i wrote my home address which was outside spain


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

yevlondon said:


> "that sounds great but application forms require to provide them with a spanish address and i dont know anyone in spain whose address could i use. how did you handle that? "
> 
> i wrote my home address which was outside spain


Im sure that will be enough. Anyone, anywhere in the world can get a NIE. This is not residecia, its a fiscal ID. You could be from anywhere in the world and wanting to buy a property as an investment or be part of a business, or a whole range of reasons. So, i cant see why you'd need a Spanish address as residency and NIE are two different things entirely


----------



## MotorOlly (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi Wudmo, I'm in a similar situation, self employed planning to split time in Spain. I won't be there working there but even to pay for many living costs an NIE is needed. I have both UK and Italian passports and got mine the other month at the consulate in Edinburgh, very quick and easy, they didn't ask my reason and all I took was some emails to estate agents to show intent.
Olly.


----------

